# Sick hen?



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

One of my hens is not acting like herself. Her comb looks funny, all flopped over and kinda crusty white. Can anyone tell me what is wrong with her? Everyone got wormed last week and no bloody stool.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The crusty white comb might be Favus, a fungus and it's contageous. Treatment is monostat cream or tinactin applied to the comb, wear disposable gloves. Monostat has miconazole in it to treat the fungus. Tinactin has tolnaftate. It will take time to clear up.
Inspect her for lice/mites, especially around the vent area. She could be eggbound, when was the last time she laid an egg?
What wormer did you use?


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

All my chickens free range so I'm not sure when she last laid. I did check for an egg and didn't feel anything. I didn't see mites/lice when I checked her this evening. I use Strike 3 since they all eat from the same place and most of my girls don't like being caught. It's just less stressful for them. I'll treat her comb tomorrow.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Her crop looks big. Can you make sure it empties overnight? If she has a blockage, she may not be getting food or water. Is her comb red or purple-y?


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dark red like normal, just floppy and kinda crusty.


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

I felt her crop this evening and it felt soft and squishy. She drank water when I took her to the water bowl. I will check her tomorrow evening when I get home from work. I leave for work before the chickens get up. Lol!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay soft and squishy is good. Is her keel bone pronounced, like how is her weight? Like Dawg said, check her for mites and lice. Feel her abdomen and see if it's any different from your other hens. Can you get a picture of her poop? I would separate her in a smaller area so you can find out more about her behavior. Coccidiosis need not have blood in the stool, and Enteritis either. if she has an overload of worms, she may need a second treatment. what are you using? You may want to treat her for cocci anyway. You also should keep an eye on how much she eats and drinks daily.

It's hard to attempt to diagnoses on line, especially when we are all just members who have had chickens for years, and have encountered a lot of situations in the past and do a lot of reading on our own. But we all will try!


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

Today her crop is empty. She got 2cc of LA 200 just now orally. Still not acting right but she is drinking and eating a little. Cross my fingers and hope for the best I guess. No mites or lice. I use Strike 3 wormer.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

moley829 said:


> Today her crop is empty. She got 2cc of LA 200 just now orally. Still not acting right but she is drinking and eating a little. Cross my fingers and hope for the best I guess. No mites or lice. I use Strike 3 wormer.


How much LA200 do most people give? 400 mg seems like a lot to me, but I haven't used it, so don't really know...


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I think I remember looking it up for someone and guessed the dose was 50 mg/kg. Then they went to the vet and the vet had them give half as much. How much does she weigh?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

50 mg/kg is ~0.12 ml per pound
25 mg/kg is ~0.06 ml per pound


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

This last week I had a hen who was hunched up, excessive urates with bright green matter in her droppings. I checked the crop evening and morning two days in a row and it was emptying slowly and it was emptying slowly if at all. 

Spring time, when rains have left the environment wet and the sun comes out, is the time of year when enteritis (the greens) can be common. Birds ingest moldy plant matter or dirty water in a field with pathogens and the problem begins.

I just thought I'd let everyone know that after 3 days of treatment with Furaltadone and Ronidazole, the hen has overcome it after a 5 day treatment. I provided vitamins-electrolytes in water and gave Probios powder in water a few days. 4 in 1 tabs are commonly sold by pigeon supply houses and are safe for use in chickens. Since they are marketed for pigeons, the tablets are small wafers. I provided 3 tabs each day for a 3-4 pound bird.


----------

